# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Later series 3 (2010)

## Perdita

WENNUltimate Fighting Championship star Michael Bisping has been cast in this year's Hollyoaks Later, Digital Spy can confirm. 

The 31-year-old Cypriot-born mixed martial artist - whose nickname is 'The County' - is to play the late-night spinoff's bad boy character, an underworld gangster called Nathan. 

A spokesperson for Hollyoaks production house Lime Pictures told DS: "We are delighted to confirm that UFC star Michael Bisping has been cast in this year's series of Hollyoaks Later which is due to transmit in October."

Bisping recently shot a part for action film Beatdown, which is due to be released on DVD later this year. 

Read-throughs for the first couple of episodes took place earlier this week, while filming is expected to commence on the first of the five episodes in the coming weeks. 

Other characters expected to be involved include Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) and Malachy Fisher (Glen Wallace) as well as the soap's second new family The Costellos. 

In April, Channel 4 commissioned a third series of Later following the successful second run.

Last year, former Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood - who is now executive producer at EastEnders - secured a dream cameo appearance from Welsh songstress Bonnie Tyler. 

This year's instalment is being produced by Hollyoaks showrunner Paul Marquess.

----------


## Perdita

Ultimate Fighting Championship star Michael Bisping has promised that he will be at the centre of a "very gritty" storyline on this year's Hollyoaks Later.

In June, it was confirmed that the Cypriot-born cage fighter had signed up for a role in the late-night spinoff show, playing an underworld gangster named Nathan.

Speaking to The Mirror about his decision to branch out into acting, Bisping explained: "I did a movie last year, which is just being released actually. I've read some reviews on the internet and it's not too bad! 

"I did some acting lessons leading up to that, obviously. Anything I do, I take seriously, so I did some acting lessons, and really enjoyed that."

Discussing his Hollyoaks part, he continued: "It's five, one-hour-long episodes, and it's a very gritty storyline, shall we say. I play a bad guy in it and it's good, I enjoyed it. I think I've done a good job and again, I really enjoyed it."

Hollyoaks Later will return to screens later this year.

----------


## moonstorm

The website has launched/changed

http://www.e4.com/hollyoaks/later/2010/

----------


## lizann

Trailer

----------

moonstorm (18-10-2010), tammyy2j (21-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Candy McCulloch has revealed details of her role in this year's series of Hollyoaks Later.

The 24-year-old - who is the daughter of Echo and the Bunnymen star Ian McCulloch - will next week feature in a gritty storyline when she appears as new character Sami on the late-night soap spinoff.

Sami is the girlfriend of Michael Bisping's character Nathan - a bad boy who is about to cause trouble for Costello brothers Riley and Seth.

Speaking to the Liverpool Echo about Sami, McCulloch explained: "When we first see her, I think she seems quite manipulative, but I don't think she's bad at all - at least I hope not.

"I think she's probably quite scared of Nathan and does as she's told."

McCulloch enrolled in the Manchester School of Acting in 2008 after deciding to pursue a career on the screen. Hollyoaks Later was her first major acting job.

Reflecting on the experience, she added: "To be honest, I was nowhere near as nervous as I thought I'd be. It was so much fun and everyone was so nice, I just really enjoyed it. It was a fantastic opportunity for me and I learned so much from it in such a short space of time - it was just invaluable."

Hollyoaks Later airs at 9pm on E4 all next week.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sol Heras from Rock Rivals is also in the show

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Paul Opacic has revealed details of the turmoil in store for the Costellos in the soap's forthcoming late-night episodes.

As Hollyoaks Later returns for its new series next week, Jem's ex-boyfriend Liam invites Riley and Seth to a cage fighting club - where he holds them captive in a shocking revenge plot against the family.

Opacic - who plays the clan's patriarch Carl - told Inside Soap: "Carl's history with Liam dates back to when they were both professional footballers. Liam was dating Carl's daughter Jem at the time and made an uncomplimentary remark about her before they were due to play a game.

"Being hot-headed, Carl decided to dish out some retribution and deliberately injured him during the match. He ended the guy's career, and now Liam wants to take revenge."

When Carl receives a mysterious phone call informing him that his two sons are in trouble at the cage fighting venue, he has no idea of the situation's severity until he arrives and discovers that Liam and his brother Nathan (Michael Bisping) are hellbent on getting even.

Opacic added: "Nathan wants justice for what Carl did to Liam. His attitude is 'an eye for an eye', so he forces Seth to beat Riley, while Carl stands on a box with a noose around his neck. Nathan's lost the plot completely, and Carl knows he's capable of killing them all."

Hollyoaks Later airs at 9pm on E4 all next week.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks Later returns to our screens tonight for another five-episode run which airs on E4 all this week.

With the events of the series taking place over the course of one night, Mitzeee, the Costello brothers, Nancy, Theresa, Jasmine, Bart, Malachy and Mercedes are among the characters who'll be taking centre stage over the next few days.

Here, DS provides a glimpse of what's in store with ten teasers for tonight's launch episode:

Â§ There's a singalong of Black Eyed Peas' 'I Gotta Feeling' which could be tempting fate!
Â§ The booze gets flowing and there's plenty of action as the Costello brothers visit the cage fighting club as planned.
Â§ As they also attend the venue, Mitzeee insults Nancy and Theresa before giving them glamorous makeovers.
Â§ Mercedes gets into a jealous rage over Malachy and ends up injuring herself.
Â§ A desperate Jasmine considers stealing money from her own family.
Â§ We're introduced to Chanterelle, a larger-than-life 'frenemy' of Mitzeee.
Â§ Expect plenty of voice-overs from Nancy as she prepares to write a less-than-flattering article about her experience with the wannabe WAGs at the club.
Â§ Mitzeee reveals herself as a die-hard Twitter fan!
Â§ Jem's ex-boyfriend Liam and his brother Nathan instigate a shocking plan for revenge against the Costellos.
Â§ A heart-to-heart with Mercedes leaves Lynsey utterly stunned...

Hollyoaks Later airs at 9pm on E4 all this week.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jonny Clarke has predicted that his character Bart McQueen will be furious when he discovers his girlfriend Jasmine's big secret.

The show newcomers have grown close since their arrival in the village earlier this year, but Bart is currently unaware that Jasmine has Gender Identity Disorder and believes she was born into the wrong body.

This year's series of Hollyoaks Later has seen Jasmine struggle to keep her secret under wraps as she is being blackmailed by school bully Fern (Amy Gavin).

In an interview with the official Hollyoaks website, Clarke was asked how Bart would react if he ended up finding out the truth as events reach a climax this week.

The actor replied: "He would flip! Bart's a 'lad's lad' and he loves his ladies so it wouldn't go down too well, he'd be really confused. I really don't think he would ever see anything like that coming!"

Meanwhile, asked what is in store for his character in the coming weeks, Clarke revealed: "A little bit of petty crime, being started on as well as starting on people, a bit of action, and something really bad happens to him in episode four of Hollyoaks Later."

Hollyoaks Later continues tonight at 9pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

As the penultimate episode of Hollyoaks Later begins tonight, many of the soap's regular characters are in danger at the party and Jasmine's problems are spiralling out of control.

With the drama now hotting up as the spinoff show's finale approaches, here are ten teasers of what fans can expect from tonight's instalment.

Â§ Carl arrives at the party and is horrified when the reality of the sinister situation sinks in.
Â§ Mercedes and Malachy continue opening up to each other as they spend more time in each other's company.
Â§ Liam and Nathan learn of the situation between Dean and Nancy and are unhappy to discover that the footballer has been up to his old tricks.
Â§ Mitzeee gets in a reflective mood as she questions the events of the night.
Â§ Events reach a climax between Jasmine, Bart and Fern as Fern is hell-bent on exposing the truth.
Â§ Liam and Nathan's twisted revenge sees Seth forced to hurt his own brother.
Â§ Theresa's waters break and she is rushed to hospital.
Â§ One character will take matters into their own hands in order to discover whether Mercedes is lying about having HIV.
Â§ Sami continues to feel torn over where her loyalties lie - will she be a friend or foe for the Costellos?
Â§ And one character will be stabbed…

----------


## Perdita

The third series of Hollyoaks Later completes its run on E4 tonight as the storylines which have been building up take their final twists.

Over the past week, we've seen Carl come face-to-face with his past in dramatic fashion, Jasmine struggle to keep her secret under wraps, a jealous Mercedes sink to shocking depths over Malachy, and Mitzeee let Nancy into the secrets of her supposedly glamorous lifestyle. But where do the stories go from here?

Below, DS presents ten teasers of what's in store in episode fiveâ¦

Â§ As Nathan and Liam follow the Costellos through the woods brandishing a gun, the injured family can't go on and have to rest. Is this the end for them?
Â§ Nancy is unimpressed when Mitzeee turns up at the hospital with flowers for Theresa, who is still in labour.
Â§ Mercedes and Malachy become passionate following another heart-to-heart.
Â§ As Fern's scheming continues, her vicious behaviour could have devastating consequences for Jasmine.
Â§ Carl finally comes clean over what really happened on the football pitch on the day which has come back to haunt him.
Â§ Theresa chooses Nancy to be at her side at the birth, but is forced to reconsider her options when Nancy faints.
Â§ Malachy is utterly stunned when he discovers just how twisted Mercedes has become, building up to a shock moment.
Â§ As Nancy and Mitzeee spend time together at the hospital, it looks like the pair may be able to find some mutual respect for each other.
Â§ The extent of Nathan's thirst for revenge starts to trouble Liam.
Â§ Theresa is concerned when Carmel turns up at the hospital - does she have designs on the baby?

Hollyoaks Later concludes tonight at 9pm on E4.

----------

